# 2013 Defy 1 pictures



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

Just picked this bike up a few weeks ago, it's my first road bike. Just thought I would share some pictures as I haven't seen to many 13's around here. 

I'm a converted mountain biker, that's why the flats are on there. Never tried clipless, waiting until I feel comfortable on the bike before I learn to ride clipless, so hate away.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice color scheme! Good luck with it. I have a 2012 Defy 0 and love it.....


----------



## WheelieBad (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, they're lovely looking bikes. Thinking of getting one myself but a bit stuck in my decision. Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

My Defy 0 is 15 lbs and change. The Di2 adds a bit, but worth it!


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish the Advanced 2 had the Defy 1 colour scheme.

Nothing wrong with flat pedals. I wish I'd had them the other day when I fell over sideways on the road (couldn't unclip in time). Ouch!


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

wthensler said:


> Nice color scheme! Good luck with it. I have a 2012 Defy 0 and love it.....


Thanks! I was actually hoping I could find a 2012, I like the black/blue/white better.



WheelieBad said:


> Yeah, they're lovely looking bikes. Thinking of getting one myself but a bit stuck in my decision. Do you know how much it weighs?


My bike is aluminum, I don't have a scale, but I remember reading the 2012 was 19 and change. Coming from riding mountain bikes, this is really light.



wthensler said:


> My Defy 0 is 15 lbs and change. The Di2 adds a bit, but worth it!


Saw your thread, that's a kick ass bike you have. Really wanted carbon but I couldn't swing it.



tangerineowl said:


> I wish the Advanced 2 had the Defy 1 colour scheme.
> 
> Nothing wrong with flat pedals. I wish I'd had them the other day when I fell over sideways on the road (couldn't unclip in time). Ouch!


I was riding a MUT, and some guy riding the opposite direction as me just shook his head when he saw me with my baggy shorts and 5.10 shoes. I was thinking I'd get the same reaction to the flats here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

19.55lbs for a medium 2012 Defy 1 according to CyclingPlus. I just bought a used 2012 Defy 1 and swapping out wheelset and it should be around 19lbs for a Large.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful bike!!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to the world of Giant!! Hands down, my most favorite brand to ride!!! Nice looking bike!! I currently have a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with SRAM Force and love it!! Very smooth and fast!! I really wanted the Advanced 0, but Giant was back-ordered on those for months when I bought the Defy Advanced 1. I couldn't wait, so I went with the Advanced 1. You'll love yours!!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Forget about the pedals...your seat is not level 

Nice looking bike. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## TriRidr (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the red white combo on ur giant.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice bike. Don't sweat not getting carbon. I like mine a lot but aluminum is vastly underrated these days.
Consider Speedplay pedals. Very easy to get in and out of and great if you have any knee issues due to lots of float.


----------

